# Cube selber zusammenstellen? (kaufberatung)



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin am überlegen mir mal ein "richtig gutes" bike zu holen und da mir bisher eigentlich nur zwei hersteller zusagen (cube und bionicon) ist meine frage, ob ich mir bei einem radlshop der cube hat mir mein eigenes zusammengestelltes cube bauen lassen kann... oft ist es doch so, das man genau DAS bike will, nur hat dieses wieder die schlechteren bremsen dafür aber die bessere gabel etc.

d.h. mir würde z.b. das cube ams 125 zusagen (muss dazu sagen das ich nicht über 2000,- gehen will)

des weiteren bin mir nicht sicher ob ich wirklich ein fully brauche!? das bike soll verwendet werden für: touren jeglicher art (schotterwege, waldwege, straße) aber auch mal ausflüge in die berge.. 

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin ein ziemlicher neuling auf diesem gebiet und will mir nicht irgendwas überteuertes andrehen lassen vom händler... 

zu meiner person, bin 25 jahre alt, ca. 74 kg und 179cm groß/klein 

gruß alex


----------



## scapin-biker (18. August 2009)

@Rotti84

du sprichst von einem "richtig gutes bike"....., dann kanns kein CUBE werden.

Und für Schotterwege, Waldwege, Strasse brauchst du kein Fully !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

okay, dann schiess mal los..

bei mir stellen sich halt auch solche fragen wie,

- welche bremsen sind die besten shimano xtr, oder reichen xt deore oder sram oder oder oder (hab da keine ahnung)

- welche gabel, wieviel federwege sollte es sein (mehr gleich besser?)

- welche reifen

- welche rahmengröße (zoll)

usw.

was findest du an cube denn nicht gut und welchen hersteller würdest du dann empfehlen?


----------



## Ryo (18. August 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> @Rotti84
> 
> du sprichst von einem "richtig gutes bike"....., dann kanns kein CUBE werden.
> 
> Und für Schotterwege, Waldwege, Strasse brauchst du kein Fully !



...dann bist du im falschen Forum? Ich denke mal die meisten hier haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihren Cubes gemacht und sind überzeugt von ihren Bikes. (Woher kommt bitte deine Antipathie?) Können ihm ergo wohl besseren Rat geben. Er schreibt doch selbst, dass er ein Cube oder Bionicon möchte.

Für Schotterwege, Waldautobahn etc braucht man wirklich kein Fully. Wenn du aber ab und zu in die Berge fahren möchtest (ich gehe jetzt einfach mal vom Allgäu/Alpen aus) lohnt sich das Fully imho schon, da man doch andere Reserven hat. Für dein heimischen Gebrauch einfach die Plattform einschalten dann ist Ruhe im Hinterbau. Obs jetzt gleich das AMS 125 sein muss, oder obs nicht auch das AMS 100 /Pro tut, da solltest du am besten auf beide mal draufsitzen. Letzteres ist mehr Racelastig mit sportlicherer Geometrie und "nur" 100mm Federweg an Gabel und am Heck. 
Dazu kommt der Faktor, dass du  wahrscheinlich (?)Einsteiger bist. Du weißt noch gar nicht in welche Richtung sich das Ganze entwickelt. Da könnte man jetzt natürlich sagen : Kauf ein günstiges Hardtail, sicher ist sicher. Aber auf der anderen Seite -siehe mich- angefangen mit nem Acid, das hat nach Knapp einem Jahr nichtmehr gereicht, also neues Bike und wieder Geld ausgeben, das Bike reicht mittlerweile wieder nicht, ergo wieder was Größeres holen. Lieber etwas "vorkaufen", denn idR wird man vom Bikevirus infiziert 

Ich würde dir einfach mal das AMS 125 K18 ans Herz legen.

edit: auf www.bikx.de gibts nen Rahmenkalkulator ,der sollte fürs erste helfen. Aber du musst wirklich auf die Bikes sitzen und dann entscheiden. Aber bei knapp 1,80 würd ich einfach mal 18" in den Raum werfen


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

danke für die antwort,

zuerst muss ich sagen, ich bin auch offen für andere hersteller aber was ich eben selbst so bisher gesehen habe, machen mich cube und bionicon einfach am meisten an !  schauen einfach aggressiv und hochwertig aus meiner meinung nach

du empfiehlst das ams 125 k18... k18 sind denk ich mal die bremsen,..über diese k18 hab ich hier auch schon paar schlechte sachen gelesen, deswegen dachte ich z.b. dass ich ein cube ams 125 nehme mit xtr bremsen (soll ja recht gut sein das zeug) ..geht das überhaupt ? und wie teuer sind die xtr eigentlich? sind ja scheinbar nur in den referenz bikes standardmäßig verbaut

was mich auch interessieren würde ist, warum sind beim ams fully die hintere federung waagrecht verbaut und z.b. beim stereo vertikal ? wo ist der unterschied ..muss ich da was beachten?


----------



## Ryo (18. August 2009)

Jep genau K18 ist die Bremse.
Also ich fahre die K24 und bin eigentlich - bis auf die Lautstärke- sehr zufrieden mit der Bremse. Paps fährt die K18 an seinem LTD und der hatte bisher noch keine Probleme in 2 Jahren.
Obs dir die 200 Euro mehr fürs Ams 125 XT wert ist- wir wärs alleine die Fox Talas Gabel wert
XTR ist für dich eigentlich uninteressant, die Komponenten sind zwar sehr leicht, aber auch überproportional teuer. XT ohne R tuts voll und ganz und bleibt bezahlbar  Das Stereo hat den sog. Dual Trail Control HInterbau, der Dämpfer ist da schwimmend gelagert. Dieser Hinterbau ist sensibler als der des AMS und wippt nicht so stark, man braucht also die Plattform des Dämpfers am Stereo kaum. Das Ganze spiegelt sich natürlich gleich im Preis wieder


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

welche federgable ist denn die bessere? rock shox oder die fox?


----------



## Ryo (18. August 2009)

eindeutig die Fox


----------



## Fhal (18. August 2009)

Besser und schlechter sind bei Federgabeln unterschiedlicher Hersteller sehr dehnbare, sprich subjektive Begriffe. Ganz schlimm wird es, wenn man die unterschiedlichen Produktreihen/-Jahre mit in die "Evaluation" mit hinein nimmt. Ich denke als Einsteiger werden die (gefühlten) Unterschiede zwischen den Federgabeln kaum auffallen, extreme Vergleiche(Dirtjumper 3 gegen Reba WC oder so) mal außen vor.

Ob du ein Fully brauchst oder nicht, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, habe letztes Jahr auch mit einem Hardtail angefangen, geht mit einem Fully grundsätzlich mehr (auch als Anfänger). Besonders im Gelände lassen sich schnell wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten fahren ohne das dir die Plomben aus dem Gesicht fliegen. Ich habe Anfang des Jahres aus Spaß nochmal mein HT im Gelände bewegt und hab mich ziemlich umgeguckt, wie doll das alles gewackelt hat  Wie gesagt, letztlich entscheidest du am besten nach Sitz- bzw. Fahrgefühl. Mehr Raum nach oben, wie in einem anderen Posting empfohlen, lässt auf jeden Fall ein Fully. Manche führen als Argument an, dass man mit dem HT generell besser Fahrtechnik lernt bzw. lernen muss, weil das Fully Fehler im Bezug auf den Umgang mit dem Untergrund verzeiht bzw. wegbügelt. Ich denke aber, dass man auch sehr wohl mit einem Fully unter dem Hintern sauber fahren (lernen) kann.

BTW: an Cube-Rädern ist prinzipiell nichts auszusetzen, lass dir da nichts einreden.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

Ich habe grundsätzlich etwas angst bei einem fully das ich bei "normalen" strecken (straße, waldwege die gerade ausgehen) nicht wirklich vorwärtskomme, da ich alles in die hintere federung reintrete und ich langsamer bin als mit einem HT...

kann ich die hintere federung quasi ausschalten bei normalen strecken? damit mein ich, dass sie so hart eingestellt ist als wäre es ein HT bike?

das ist eben meine größte angst bei einem fully (und natürlich das höhere gewicht durch die federung hinten)


----------



## Ryo (18. August 2009)

Komplett ausschalten kannst du ihn nicht, aber mit der sog. Plattform kannst du den Dämpfer ziemlich "hart" machen, sodass das Bike sogut wie nichtmehr wippt und man eine sehr gute Traktion hat. An meinem AMS Pro hab ich diese Plattform eigentlich immer eingeschaltet, außer es geht auf den Trail oder richtig bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

brauch ich da ne mobile werkstatt dazu oder funktioniert das mit 2 handgriffen so dass ich das ruckzuck auf hart stellen kann?


----------



## pinocchi0 (18. August 2009)

ambesten fährst du einfach mal beide bikes.

ich hab ein reaction k18 getestet und ein ams 100. das ams war schon angenehm zu fahren nur gab es immer einen kleinen restfederweg den ich stets bemerkt habe, bei 110kg wohl auch keine überraschung  als ich aufs reaction race xt gestiegen bin, hui, knall hart und super schnell, das hat mir dann schon sehr gefallen, ich mag es, wenn ich viel feedback bekomme. also hab ich mich auch fürs reaction entschieden. 

übrigends fahre ich auch die k18 und bin total zufrieden, die bremsen superfest, quietschen nicht. schleifen kann man selbst ganz einfach wegbekommen.

aber wenn du schon unbedingt ein fully haben willst, dann nimm das ams 125 mit den fox dämpfern. wirst es nicht bereuen.


EDIT: du kannst den dämpfer mit einen handgriff in 2 sekunden auf hart stellen.


----------



## Ryo (18. August 2009)

Einfach den blauen Hebel umlegen Der Dämpfer ist ja direkt unter dem Oberrohr und somit sehr gut zu erreichen.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

ah, super ... das ist gut.. ja dann teste ich die mal und zum vergleich anschließend noch ein bionicon wobei die gut teuer sind und fast schon zu schwer teilweise...vielleicht das golden willow


----------



## Fhal (18. August 2009)

Definiere doch mal zu schwer, auch da gibt es einen umfangreichen Glaubenskrieg. Ein Fully zwischen 11,5kg und 13kg ist sicherlich ähnlich leicht den Berg hoch bewegbar wie ein Hardtail, sicherlich schluckt der Dämpfer dann noch ein bissl Saft. Dafür bist du dann aber bergab, dank des Dämpfers, wieder etwas schneller.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

da kann ich dir auch keine genaue antwort drauf geben.. die bionicons haben zum teil auch 14 kg und mehr...das finde ich ansich eben recht viel aber mir fehlt da die erfahrung um das wirklich beurteilen zu können ob das jetzt beim fahren sooo dramatisch ist oder nicht...

wann kommen eigentlich die neuen cube modelle auf den markt? nicht das ich jetzt was altes kaufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (18. August 2009)

sobald du was kaufst, ist es schon wieder alt. ich hab mein reaction sehr günstig bekommen. wenn du warten willst / kannst, dann warte bis ende nächsten monats, nach der eurobike. ich denke aber, dass sich die bikes nicht wesentlich ändern werden, ein paar aktuelle parts für 2010, andere farben aber mehr tut sich da nicht. teurer sollen sie werden. wenn du das ams 125 xt günstig bekommen kannst, nimm es oder spar direkt auf ein stereo / fritz :x

und schwer ? mein reaction wiegt 10kg ein stereo/ fritzz 14, die 4kg machen den kohl auch nicht fett, außer du hast absolut keine muskulatur :x

ich bin kein fan von investiere nochmal 500 euro in parts um nur 500g zu sparen.


----------



## greatwhite (18. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ich denke aber, dass sich die bikes nicht wesentlich ändern werden, ein paar aktuelle parts für 2010, andere farben aber mehr tut sich da nicht. teurer sollen sie werden. wenn du das ams 125 xt günstig bekommen kannst, nimm es oder spar direkt auf ein stereo / fritz :x


 
Wenn stimmt was in der aktuellen Bike steht soll das 2010er AMS und AMS 125 einen optimierten Hinterbau bekommen. Bin gespannt wieviel daran wirklich dran ist.


----------



## biker1967 (18. August 2009)

2 Modelle würde ich in die engere Auswahl nehmen:
AMS 100 CC; komplett XT-Ausstattung, Trendfarbe weiß

AMS 125 XT; schwarz eloxal

Ich hab mir voriges Jahr ein Rahmenset des AMS 125 genommen und die übrig gebliebenen Teile aus der Garage dranmontieren lassen (konnte wg. Krankheit nicht selber schrauben).
Mittlerweile getunt und auf 14,5kg abgespeckt.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

kennt hier jemand den RABE laden in münchen? bzw. in oberhaching? 

ist der solide und kann man dem vertrauen?


----------



## zodiac65 (18. August 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> @Rotti84
> 
> du sprichst von einem "richtig gutes bike"....., dann kanns kein CUBE werden.
> 
> Und für Schotterwege, Waldwege, Strasse brauchst du kein Fully !



Achtung ! Troll unterwegs. 

Selbstverständlich bekommst du von Cube auch richtig gute Bikes. Lass dir mal da nichts einreden. 

Der Vorteil von Cube ist das gute P/L Verhältnis grosses Händlernetz inbegriffen. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb man die Bikes überall sieht. Hässlich sind sie natürlich auch nicht. Da reicht ein Blick auf die optischen Details. 
Versender bieten zwar noch mehr, bei Problemen musst du dich aber selbst drum kümmern (einschicken etc.).

Edit: Rabe lässt sich von Cube meist eigene Zusammenstellungen bauen, die dann etwas günstiger sind. Das ist dann letztlich Geschmackssache. Im Laden selbst war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

werd mal morgen nochmals dort vorbeifahren und mich von denen auch ein bissl beraten lassen und mal schaun vielleicht darf ich das ein oder andere probefahren


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

komm gerade vom bikeline in münchen... der hat u.a. focus bikes.. eins hat mir mal richtig gut gefallen... rahmen aus carbon ...focus raven ... hat dort 1900,- gekostet... was ist davon zu halten? 

hab mich bisschen unterhalten mit dem und er meinte das cube zwar nicht schlecht sei, aber quasi keine eigenentwicklung hat wie z.b. focus, speciliazed und scott... alles nur ware aus taiwan etc. 

focus dagegen sei deutsch.. war mir natürlich klar das er was gegen cube sagen wird aber die frage an euch: stimmt das?

edit: wieso gibt es hier keine rubrik "focus"?


----------



## Bayer (18. August 2009)

oh mann was fürn bullshit. geh einfach mal in nen laden oder benutz google u frag nicht jeden schrott. cube ist ne deutsche marke mit deutschen entwicklern schweißen lassen sie alle in taiwan oder china oder sonst wo.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. August 2009)

nicht gleich so nett


----------



## ssirius (18. August 2009)

Das, was dir der Händler da erzählt hat, ist schlichtweg falsch. Der möchte eben auch gerne die Räder, die er selbst führt, verkaufen. Was auch verständlich ist. Man sollte solche Aussagen dann auch nicht gleich für bare Münze nehmen.

Natürlich entwickelt Cube selbst. Die meisten Hersteller lassen ihre Rahmen in Asien schweissen, selbst namhafte Amis. Das muss kein Nachteil sein. Die können das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (19. August 2009)

Also ich war heute probefahren... und zwar das cube ams 125 se.. es hatte eine louise bremse und der rest war shimano xt und eine fox gabel.. alles in allem hat es mir gut gefallen, nur die bremsen haben leicht gequietscht, aber mein gott,...das wird vielleicht besser wenn es mal eingefahren is.. das mit dem lockout von der hinteren feder ist ganz gut, somit wippt man nicht mehr so mit...minimal nur noch... und die gabel vorne kann man auch auf hart stellen...das bike kostet dort wo ich war (rabe bike) 1999,- allerdings gibt es das nur noch in weiss und sonst bekomm ich das auch nirgendwo anders mehr her in schwarz... er meinte die seien alle ausverkauft..ich muss bis märz 2010 warten und da gibt es dann vielleicht wieder schwarze ams... schöner scheiss

auf meine frage ob man evtl. das bike etwas umbauen könnte,d.h. andere bremsen hat er gleich nein gesagt... machen sie nicht..das wäre zuviel aufwand und das könne keiner mehr bezahlen die umbauerei... dann war ich auch etwas genervt und bin gegangen obwohl ich das bike gut fand..

P.S. ein ams 125 xtr in schwarz für 2300,- gabs noch..das hatte einen carbon lenker und carbon sattelstange.. mitm preis lässt sich auch auf gar keinen fall was machen meinte er...  das kann doch nicht sein oder.. man kann doch immer runter gehen?!!!!

gruß alex


----------



## blubie (19. August 2009)

kauf doch einfach wo anders, ich halte nur wenig von den meisten fahrrad läden und man ist ja nicht verpflichtet da zu kaufen und wenn du keinen cube händler findest kauf dir was anderes specilized,canyon,radon.. es gibt viele hersteller die gute bikes verkaufen, aber mit zusammenstellen da biste bei fast allen falsch.


----------



## Rotti84 (19. August 2009)

ja würd ja gern wo anders kaufen... gefallen mir nur alle nicht


----------



## blubie (19. August 2009)

naja also ich denke du bist einfach nur bischen auf cube fixiert , wart mal bischen ab guck dir die neuen modelle für 2010 an 
und besonders das ams in black sorry aber es gibt nen hersteller in bonn der verkauft dinger die quasi genauso ausehen


----------



## Rotti84 (19. August 2009)

und wie heisst dieser hersteller ?


----------



## DracoM (19. August 2009)

Der Name wurde gerade ein paar Beiträge höher genannt (Radon wäre einen Versuch wert)
Ich denke eh, das sind identische Rahmen aus der selben Schmiede.
Achja, und bei einem richtigen Fahrradhändler wird Dir auch geholfen, wenn das Paket nicht stimmt. So bin ich auch an mein AMS Pro 100 mit K18 Bemsen und SRAM X9 Komponenten gekommen. Das Rad wurde auf einem neuen Rahmen vom Händler aufgebaut.

Liebe Grüsse aus Plettenberg
Hans-Jörg


----------



## Rotti84 (19. August 2009)

ja was ist denn ein richtiger fahrradhändler in münchen..der rabe macht eigentlich einen guten eindruck nur mir wollen die wohl nix verkaufen...

werde wohl morgen mal ein focus bike probefahren


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

wenn du nicht viel ahnung hast von den teilen, die ans bike kommen, dann würd ich mir auf keinen fall selber ein rad selber zusammenbauen. 

zu allen teilen gibts hier in der suchfunktion mehr als genug antworten.


----------



## Rotti84 (19. August 2009)

selbst zusammenbauen will ich`s ja nicht  will nur ein gut konfiguriertes bike haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (19. August 2009)

und das sind die Standardräder idR


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. August 2009)

münchen muss doch so groß sein, google doch einfach mal. 

zb:

ein sehr kompetenter Cube Händler mit genau Deinem Rad ist der Sport Saller in der Grillpatzerstrasse gegenüber Toom. 

Extreme Bike in der Paul-Heyse-Strasse,

In Dachau gibts einen Cube Händler 

liegt gleich am Ortseingang rechts ( wenn du von Karlfsfeld kommst)

In der Thalkirchenerstr. auf der linken seite stadtauswärts gibts nen bikeladen! Swim&Bike

Rösch/Implerstr. war auch immer eine gute Adresse, 

nur ein paar.


also wenn du ein fahrrad haben möchtes, müsstest du mal deine kleinen verklebten schweinzäuglein aufmachen 

ansonsten schau ob du online was bekommst. ams 125 xt sollte in black anodized noch irgendwo zu haben sein. nur kostet inspektionen ect halt extra.


----------



## acid-driver (19. August 2009)

du hast rabe vergessen 

die verbauen sogar die besten bremsen der welt


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. August 2009)

oh ich dachte der wär schon standard drin, weil er ja schon da war 

aber recht muss ich ihn geben, das blau/weiß und weiß only ist echt abstoßend. ich fand auch nur das black anodized toll  deshalb musste ich ja aufs reaction ausweichen. und nun seh ich das es nicht einmal nen reaction thread gibt... echt traurig ;(


----------



## Rotti84 (19. August 2009)

ich WAR SCHON BEIM RABE 

klärmich auf mit deinem satz: "die verbauen die besten bremsen der welt".. versteh ich nicht.. ironie? die verbauen gar nix extra ...hab extra gefragt


----------



## Ryo (19. August 2009)

Er meint damit die Magura Lousie, und das ist ne super Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (19. August 2009)

er meint die julies die an dem bike bereits dran sind.
magura julies sind die besten bremsen der welt.

ist als würdest du einen 10 tonnen anker mit ner 5tonnen kette vom fahrrad werfen mit nur 10cm kette. 

edit: doofer ryo.... und rotti schau dir doch mal das bike von ryo an, ist doch nen ams 125 k24. die bremsen sind auch super. glaub das auch der fox rp32 drann ist + fox federgabel. in rot siehts sogar noch gut aus. vielleicht kannst du das günstig schießen. rest kaufste dir dann helm hose schuhe ect 


edit2: ok ryo hat nicht dein gesuchtes bike  sorry


----------



## Ryo (19. August 2009)

Ey wieso doofer  Ich dachte da wären lousieses dran und nicht julies. Kann ja mal passieren^^
und das ist kein Ams125 sondern war ein AMS Pro/100


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. August 2009)

*hust* *aufeditzeig* * hust* ja louise *hust* betttime ;O


----------



## Ryo (19. August 2009)




----------



## Rotti84 (19. August 2009)

also so ganz komm ich nicht mit hier... taugen die louise und/oder joulie jetzt was oder nicht?  sind die shimano bremsen besser? da dann slx oder xt oder doch lieber xtr?

sorry für meine fragerei


----------



## Ryo (19. August 2009)

jep die taugen auf jedenfall was! SLX oder XT reicht für dich völlig aus. XT ist eben etwas höherwertiger, musst du selbst wissen obs dir den Mehrpreis wert ist.


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. August 2009)

jo ryo spricht wahre worte, die louise sind gut, besser als xt bremsen, xt ist ein wenig besser als slx. xtr ist gleiche qualität wie xt aber spart am gewicht. der mehrpreis ist für mich das nicht wert.

also mach die äuglein auf und schau ob du komplett xt bekommst mit fox dämpfer und deine favorisierte farbe.


----------



## Dschenns (21. August 2009)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> komm gerade vom bikeline in münchen... der hat u.a. focus bikes.. eins hat mir mal richtig gut gefallen... rahmen aus carbon ...focus raven ... hat dort 1900,- gekostet... was ist davon zu halten?
> 
> hab mich bisschen unterhalten mit dem und er meinte das cube zwar nicht schlecht sei, aber quasi keine eigenentwicklung hat wie z.b. focus, speciliazed und scott... alles nur ware aus taiwan etc.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich so einen riesen bullshit von Händlern höre, dann bekomm ich das 
grosse:kotz:

Wir haben uns ladenseitig dieses Frühjahr davon überzeugen können, was
CUBE so in Sachen Entwicklung so macht, und ich muss sagen ich war schon ziemlich überrascht....
In den Anfangszeiten von CUBE war das mit Taiwan und dem Labeln wirklich
so, aber diese Zeiten sind längst vorbei. Ein Grossteil der Wertschöpfung 
findet in Deutschland statt (Ausnahme die Rahmenproduktion selbst und die macht sowieso kein Großserienhersteller mehr in D), und daher schonmal auf jeden Fall "Made in Germany". Zumindest mehr als Scott und Specialized und Konsorten.... (ich habe im Übrigen nichts gegen
obige Marken...).
Wenn ein Händler, der diese Marke nicht führt, nicht die Grösse besitzt
die Qualität anderer Marken anzuerkennen, und der Meinung ist, dass nur 
"seine" Marke die einizig Wahre ist, dann ist das schon mal eine ziemlich 
überholte Einstellung und vorallem ziemlich unprofessionell (auch hier nichts
gegen FOCUS; die machen mittlerweile wieder einen ganz ordentlichen Job).
Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Fully für Anfänger? 
Auf jeden Fall!!
Bringt mehr Sicherheit und Vertrauen, gerade am Anfang.
...Spass bringts im übrigen auch...
Habe selber 2 Fullies und geniese dies sehr.
Ein Racefully  (CUBE AMS HPC 2009 custom; 10,0 Kg)und eines mit n bissl mehr FW.
Beide top und absolut spassig.
Würde nie wieder komplett auf Fullies verzichten wollen. 
Sie sparen Kraft auf langen Touren, bringen Sicherheit bergab, bringen 
Traktion bergauf auf wurzeligen Wegen. Bei den heutigen Rahmen- und 
Dämpferkonstruktionen hast du auch keinerlei Nachteile mehr in Bezug 
auf Kraftverschwendung. Jemand der in der Ebene ein Fully so zum wippen
bringt, dass es Kraft kostet, der kann entweder nicht fahrradfahren, oder 
hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung von Dämpfereinstellung.
Wenn dich also ein Fully interessiert (spieziell vielleicht ein CUBE), dann 
machs ruhig und du wirst es sicherlich nicht bereuen.
CUBE AMS 125 halte ich für eine durchaus vernünftige Alternative.
Nicht zuviel FW und sehr breitbandig einsetzbar. 
Der Produktmanager von CUBE hat sein AMS 125 mit 10,5 Kg sogar marathontauglich aufgebaut. Touren und leichtes freeriding macht es, je
nach Konfiguration, auch locker mit.
Man kann 125 mm FW mittlerweile locker fahren ohne Nachteile.
Zur Bremse:
fahre selber eine K18 an meinem Bergwerk Faunus und muss sagen:
eine geile Bremse, besonders für den Preis!
Selber Aufbau wie eine K24, mit Ausnahme der Druckpunktverstellung.
Fahre sie mit 180 mm Ashima-Scheiben und Kool-Stop Belägen.
Die ist absolut hochalpentauglich!
Je mehr Meinungen du einholst, desto mehr verschiedene Meinungen 
wirst du bekommen. 
Es gibt so gut wie keine Bremse zu der du nicht irgendeinen negativen 
Kommentar finden wirst (frag mich mal nach Magura....)
Lass die also nicht von zuviel negativem Gewäsch abbringen.
Bist eigentlich schon auf dem richtigen Weg....
Viel Spass!


----------



## Rotti84 (21. August 2009)

danke für deinen beitrag.. ich war letztens wieder beim händler der keine cubs hat und er meinte wieder das cube keine eigenentwicklung hat...eigen entwickeln tun nur seine bikes das sind focus, specialized, scott und lapierre.. wenn ich das wort cube gesagt habe hat er schon so abwertend geschaut... naja kaufen werd ich da nix auch wenn ich mich ein bisschen in das lapierre zesty 314 verliebt habe... mein gott, die hat auch ein anderer lapierre händler  das lustige war auch, als ich gefragt habe wann das zesyte 314 modell 2010 bei ihm erscheint, hat er gemeint märz 2010.. heute habe ich einige lapierre händler angerufen und alle meinten das neue gibt es schon mitte september 2009 ! also wollte er mir wohl das alte lapierre noch andrehen ..


----------



## Dschenns (22. August 2009)

Na, siehste!
Ich sag doch du bist auf nem guten Weg!
Bei dem Spacko würd ich auch nicht kaufen...
Die Lapierres sind wirklich auch sehr hübsch, kann ich nur 
zustimmen, obwohl wir keine Lapierres haben.
Die neuen Modelle sind je nach Hersteller und, je nachdem
ob es sich um eine Neuentwicklung handel, in der 
Tat oft schon kurz nach der Messe erhältlich.
Also weiterhin viel Spass beim suchen.
Bei allem suchen aber biken nicht vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (23. August 2009)

gibt es hier schon bilder zu den neuen cube modellen 2010? besonders interessiert mich die ams serie und das stereo


----------



## pinocchi0 (23. August 2009)

warte bis zum 12.9 ca. :x


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. August 2009)

Also, beim Stereo wird sich, glaube ich, nicht viel ändern. Außer einer Carbon-Version wie in diesem Fred diskutiert. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413453


----------



## Rotti84 (24. August 2009)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen ob das ein 2010er modelle vom ams 125 is?

http://www.dib.ch/index2.php?option...pg&title=&w=1024&h=768&mode=0&print=0&click=0

http://www.dib.ch/index2.php?option...pg&title=&w=1024&h=768&mode=0&print=0&click=0

oder sind die speziell für nen kunden umgebaut worden bzw. umlackiert?

gruß alex


----------



## pinocchi0 (24. August 2009)

ziemlich hochwertige ausstattung =)

vielleicht ein costum aufbau? ist hpa nicht carbon?

ich kenne mich da null aus. nur reine vermutungen.


----------



## acid-driver (24. August 2009)

das ist die xt bzw R1 variante des 09'er ams 125


----------



## ssirius (24. August 2009)

Das Zweite ist ein AMS 125 The One (2009). Auch auf der Homepage zu finden. Ist kein Carbon. HPA bedeutet Hydroforming-Rahmen.

Das Bike kostet offiz. 2999 . Vor kurzem gabs das mal bei Ebay zu einem guten Kurs:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320410368791&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Auf jeden Fall auch ein sehr schönes Bike !


----------

